# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  llogaritja e pikeve te matures

## didii

Doja te dija nga ju,e keni menduar ndo nje here si mund te ishte nje projekt ide, nje skeme, dhe me pas nje program per menyren se si kualifikohen maturantet per ne univeristet?
Duhet te jete nje algoritem i sofistikikuar per te nxjere me te mirin, ne secilen dege dhene baze te preferecave...
jepni ide...  :buzeqeshje: 
nese do mundeshi ti ndrshonit titullin, perzgjedhja e maturanteve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cilat jane kushtet e vedosjes se maturanteve ne universitet. Nese dihen kushtet algoritmi ndertohet kollaj. 

Ardi

----------


## didii

menyra eshte keshtu,cdo shtudent sipas nje formule te caktuar grubullon nje sasi te caktuar pikesh, ne baze te notave dhe te mesatares...
secili maturant ploteson nje formular ku mund te veje 10 dege ku deshiron te vazhdoje, keto 10 dege i ve ne baze te preferences se tij.
kur zgjdhen duhet qe nje studenti duhet tidali emri vetem ne nje dege jo ne 10 qe ka zgjedur,por duhei dali tek ajo dege qe ai i ploteson piket, ne baze te kuotes qe ka vene shteti per studente e pranuar dhe ne baze te preferences se tij...thuaj nese nuk kuptove...

----------


## didii

por ka raste qe nje student mund te kete shum pike, mjafueshem per ta fituar nje dego, por e ka vene preference te 10 psh, ndersa eshte nje tj qe ska pike por e ka preference te pare...

ka raste kur jane me pike te barabarta, por varen nga preferenca per nje dege ,ai qe e ka me preference me te larte do pranohet me perpara...
por eshte edhe rasti qe nje student, mund te mos i kete plotesuar te gjitha pra te 10 mundesite per dege..por vetem 7 psh,iken kot konrolli per ate tre deget e fundit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

kush eshte formula e llogaritjes se pikeve

----------


## didii

http://mash.gov.al/faqe.php?id1=1&id2=6&id3=15
ktu duhet te jete, sjam e sigurt si eshte fiks

----------

